# Schmitt: Sonate libre, Op. 68 (1918–19)



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Florent Schmitt's _Sonate libre_, Op. 68 (1918-19) for violin and piano is currently on the 96th tier of the CMP.

There is no Wikipedia page for this work, so I suppose I'll be functioning as one. Schmitt (1870-1958) is one of my favorite early-20th century composers. His reputation has been tarnished somewhat as he was a Nazi sympathizer, but the music should be judged separate from the man. It is like that of the many French composers influenced by Wagner: sensuous, intense, and "oriental" in flavor. There is a sophisticated sense of rhythm and harmonic adventurousness, though, that sets him apart from figures such as d'Indy. Schmitt's early period, owing a lot to his teacher Fauré, is best exemplified by three 'masterpieces' (if we are using that term) from the 1910s: Psalm XLVII, _La Tragédie de Salomé_, and the Piano Quintet in B minor. _Salome_, probably his most famous work, is known to have been an influence on _The Rite of Spring_. Later, Schmitt assimilated his early influences into a style that can be (too simplistically, perhaps) described as a quirkier Ravel. Often dismissed as a "poor man's impressionist," his best music (including the work in question) transcends that label.

Below is a quick guide to Schmitt's major works.

★★★ = generally considered to be a masterpiece
★★ = very fine work
no star = of special interest to those sympathetic to the composer's soundworld

Psalm XLVII, Op. 38 (1904) ★★★
_La Tragédie de Salomé_ [_The Tragedy of Salome_], Op. 50 (1907, rev. 1910 as symphonic poem) ★★★
Piano Quintet in B minor, Op. 51 (1902-08, rev. 1919) ★★★
_Dionysiaques_ [_Dionysian Orgia_], Op. 62 (1913, orchestrated by 1925)
_Ombres_ [_Shadows_], Op. 64 (1913-17) ★★
_Sonate libre en deux parties enchaînées (ad modum clementis aquæ)_, Op. 68 (1918-19) ★★
_Antoine et Cléopâtre_ [_Antony and Cleopatra_], Suite No. 1, Op. 69a (1920) ★★
_Antoine et Cléopâtre_ [_Antony and Cleopatra_], Suite No. 2, Op. 69b (1920) ★★ 
_Symphonie concertante_, Op. 82 (1928-31)
Saxophone Quartet, Op. 102 (1941)
String Quartet, Op. 112 (1948)

The _Sonate libre_ was finished right after WWI. Its full title, _Sonate libre en deux parties enchaînées (ad modum clementis aquæ)_, roughly translates to _Free Sonata in Two Linked Parts (In the Way of Peaceful Water)_; barring many agitated and passionate moments, this is an accurate description of the music. It is "free," not clinging to any key center for too long (many sections sound proto-Messiaen), and the two movements cycle through material in a Franckian manner.

Good stuff!






Thoughts, comments, etc.?

@DaveM are we going to be seeing that _Martha_ thread anytime soon?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The Salome symphonic poem reminded me a lot of La Mer. I tried out some of the stuff you listed. I thought the string quartet was the most interesting. I don't find him quirky at all. I think Ravel was more distinctive of the 2. Update: the Saxophone quartet was definitely the most interesting.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Looks like I have a new composer to check out today! I'm a huge musical Francophile so this looks like a real treat.


----------



## mark6144 (Apr 6, 2019)

Perfect timing - I have recently been working through some of the lesser-known French composers of piano music from the turn of the century, and Schmitt happened to be next on my list. Sadly there don't seem to be many recordings of his works - the most well-known opuses are only sparsely covered and the majority don't seem to have recordings available at all.

If you're not already familiar with them, try Koechlin and de Severac. Some really beautiful works.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think Ravel was more distinctive of the 2.


Undoubtedly. All I'm saying is that the best Schmitt (3 or 4 works) ≈ the best Ravel.



Allegro Con Brio said:


> Looks like I have a new composer to check out today! I'm a huge musical Francophile so this looks like a real treat.


Great! I'd love to know your thoughts, either here or through PM.



mark6144 said:


> Sadly there don't seem to be many recordings of his works - the most well-known opuses are only sparsely covered and the majority don't seem to have recordings available at all.


If you're looking his piano music, Larderet on Naxos is a must:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I spent this morning sampling several of Schmitt's works - the Sonata Libre, Salome (orchestral version), Op. 51 Piano Quintet, and Psalm 47. Wonderful stuff! It sounds like the whole artistic progression of French music through the 19th and 20th centuries is contained within his work - a bit of Debussy-esque tone-painting, Ravel-esque perfectionism, a hearty dose of richly chromatic Franck/Vierne/Chausson voluptuousness, and little dashes of Faure's elegance and Messiaen's color splashes. And in Psalm 47, I was reminded of Lili Boulanger's "Lu fond d'abime" choral psalm setting. Pretty much heaven on earth for someone like me who adores all those composers. But there really is a distinctive voice going on here, not totally impressionist or late-Romantic or early-modernist or whatever - it's the kind of bold compositional style that sounds entirely individual and isn't afraid to put it all out there. The chamber music is what piqued my interest most. Thanks for bringing this composer to everyone's attention!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've been a fan of the _La Tragédie de Salomé_ for quite a while now. The first 10 minutes or so of the symphonic poem rank among my favorite pieces of music. Thanks for giving Schmitt a mention.

A fine version:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicely done, Portamento!


----------

